

Scalia says atheism 'favors the devil's desires' - e13tra
http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2013/10/07/scalia-says-satan-is-a-real-person/?hpt=hp_c4
Full article at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nymag.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;features&#x2F;antonin-scalia-2013-10&#x2F;
======
greg7mdp
Sometimes, it is embarrassing to be an American.

